# Roadside Memorials



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 22, 2008)

Roadside memorials, doncha just hate them? Nasty bits of tacky chav sentiment for some one who most never even knew

Well, if you must indulge in this past-time there is a company out there just for you

Roadside Memorials


----------



## robert b (Dec 22, 2008)

*memorials*

i am not to pleased in what you said about road side memorials my youngest son was killed on A 64 york road flyover in leeds in a r. t. a .he was 24 me and his freinds put flowers at the scene of his death . i cant see what is wrong with what i do. its not harming any one its our way of showing respect for my dead son and others that have had there life cut short in a tragic way . i asume its not happend to you. and i hope it dosnt it hurts .


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 22, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> i am not to pleased in what you said about road side memorials my youngest son was killed on A 64 york road flyover in leeds in a r. t. a .he was 24 me and his freinds put flowers at the scene of his death . i cant see what is wrong with what i do. its not harming any one its our way of showing respect for my dead son and others that have had there life cut short in a tragic way . i asume its not happend to you. and i hope it dosnt it hurts .



You have my deepest sympathy, My son is 24 and I can't bear to think how I would feel if in your shoes at such a tragic time......... and what is chav about it anyway...... are we going to say next that cenotaphs are militaristic ornamentation?


----------



## dethleff (Dec 22, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Roadside memorials, doncha just hate them? Nasty bits of tacky chav sentiment for some one who most never even knew
> 
> Well, if you must indulge in this past-time there is a company out there just for you
> 
> Roadside Memorials



May I suggest you change your username to BaloothePRAT


----------



## Belgian (Dec 22, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> i am not to pleased in what you said about road side memorials my youngest son was killed on A 64 york road flyover in leeds in a r. t. a .he was 24 me and his freinds put flowers at the scene of his death . i cant see what is wrong with what i do. its not harming any one its our way of showing respect for my dead son and others that have had there life cut short in a tragic way . i asume its not happend to you. and i hope it dosnt it hurts .


My deepest sympathy Blenkinsop. When something tragic as this happens, it is only human and respectfull to keep the memory alive. 
However I can understand  Baloo, for no one knows what tragedy is lying behind it.  This roadside memorials could only be a token of respect and a warning to all to be carefull. And I think they go deeper than an advertisement of washing powder or whatever. And in most of the cases it are the autorities to blame for not making the place safer for everyone.


----------



## robert b (Dec 22, 2008)

*memorials*

thanks tresrikey. burying my son was the hardest thing ive ever had to do and these goody good people who put crap like that on sites have no respect for the dead.  as i said i hope it never happens to them . they disgust me


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm always saddened when I pass the memorials and there are far too many of them (not in the wrong way), just such a waste of so many lives and the grief that families and friends suffer.

My only wish is that people dont create memorials outside someone's house. Not far from us is a memorial on the grass strip in front of a house where two people were killed when they hit a tree at very high speed. The home owners were first on the scene and had to deal with an horrific accident, for them the trauma of the accident (2 or 3 years ago) was very real and remains with them. They coped with things on the night, but now it is just a continuing nightmare for them. They have to relive that night every time they leave or arrive at their home. 

They have asked the family/friends to stop, and explained why, but as yet there has been no response. 

The families have the memories of the kids alive and well, the home owners have only memories of shattered and dismembered bodies.

As in all things with human feelings there is always two sides.

My apologies if anyone takes offence, but I'm just trying to put another viewpoint, personally I just wish that there was never the need to place memorials at all.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2008)

Im so sorry to read about your son Blenkinsop, I lost my dad to a hit and run, Im sure the chap who posted the thread feels abit stupid now, and wouldnt of thought of the upset he may have caused, I always think of the loss when I pass flowers at the road side.

Regards Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Dec 22, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> i am not to pleased in what you said about road side memorials my youngest son was killed on A 64 york road flyover in leeds in a r. t. a .he was 24 me and his freinds put flowers at the scene of his death . i cant see what is wrong with what i do. its not harming any one its our way of showing respect for my dead son and others that have had there life cut short in a tragic way . i asume its not happend to you. and i hope it dosnt it hurts .



You have my heartfelt sympathy, ra blenkinsop: such a dreadful tragedy. We lost our son in law in the same way: the waste of a young life just hits you so hard, and the placing of flowers at the scene does help in some way. I wished later, though, that we'd taken all the plastic wrappings off but we never thought about it at the time.


----------



## RickB (Dec 22, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Roadside memorials, doncha just hate them? Nasty bits of tacky chav sentiment for some one who most never even knew
> 
> Well, if you must indulge in this past-time there is a company out there just for you
> 
> Roadside Memorials



Baloothebear 
I find this post and especially the attachment to be in very bad taste, have you ever been involved in or assisted at a fatal RTA ?, i think not or you would not be so heartless.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 22, 2008)

cannot see any wrong in placing a few flowers at the scene of a terrible loss, it shows respect to the victim and respect to the family of the victim. the trouble is there is very little respect left nowadays lets not lose the respect for the dead or all is lost    to all who have lost loved ones in tragic circumstances god bless especially this time of year.........


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 23, 2008)

just looked at the video its beyond contempt but thats the yanks for you disgusted


----------



## Galway (Dec 23, 2008)

Disgusted. 

Have you any feeling for people who has losted love ones. 

You post this a few days before Christmas when people are most vulnerable.

Thank God it has not happen to you. 

I think BALOOTHEBEAR should apologize to all the people who has erected roadside memorials.[Me included]


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 23, 2008)

And his silence is deafening......


----------



## t&s (Dec 23, 2008)

may be this french idea would also act as a tempoary memorial 
many have lost loved ones in road accidents 
some people DO have to mourn ... let them mourn in peace! please

 In France they've found a unique way of honouring the victims of road deaths using silhouettes.

Jean-Pierre Giraud, an artist, designed some roadside silhouettes after his son was killed on the road.


Accident blackspot - silhouette signs for safety 
Each silhouette represents a tragedy of a broken family, and when people are driving along it makes them realise it's a dangerous route.


The silhouettes are put up for a month where people have been killed - campaigners say they're making the roads safer.

The local highways department erect the silhouettes, and it doesn't ask for permission from the families, as Philippe Lermine from the French Department of Transport explains:

"At first we thought families would object, but the opposite is true, I've had people ring me up to say, 'you have forgotten my son who was killed'.

"Other areas have taken up the idea, and other countries too. The silhouettes have become a symbol for road safety."

"The number of road deaths has been brought down, and some attribute this fall to the signs.

"We have brought down the number of road deaths from 8 to 5,000 and I am certain that the silhouettes are part of that success."


----------



## Belgian (Dec 23, 2008)

*Pardon*



tresrikay said:


> And his silence is deafening......



As far as I know Baloo, he couldn't realise at all the full significance of his posting towards others who suffered a real loss ( I think he is in reality more like a tender teddy-bear) .So, friends, let him off the pillory; for tomorow it is X-mas after all. Don't be harsh with him, let's forgive and forget, he is not a bad guy after all (maybe a clumsy bear, but aren't we all ?)


----------



## t&s (Dec 23, 2008)

a sample of the french warning sign


----------



## Galway (Dec 23, 2008)

I was one who was very hurt by what was written. Its hard enough to come to terms with the death of our son, but to read tripe like that is disgusting.

I'm big enough to come on here and say that some people post things without thinking, myself included.
So I'm saying in view of the season, I'm willing to let it pass.
I only hope he will never have to go through the pain of losing a loved one.

To all who will have a empty chair at their table this Christmas. Hope you get through the day. All the best for 2009.


----------



## tofo (Dec 23, 2008)

i dont have an opinion one way or the other 
as to whys and wherefores of these tributes
the only thing i would like to see
 is the flowers removed from the poly/plastic sleeves
before placing at the roadside 
and  replaced when they are past their best 

please i would hate to offend over such maters
so accept my apologies if you should be offended


----------



## robert b (Dec 23, 2008)

*memorials*



Galway said:


> I was one who was very hurt by what was written. Its hard enough to come to terms with the death of our son, but to read tripe like that is disgusting.
> 
> I'm big enough to come on here and say that some people post things without thinking, myself included.
> So I'm saying in view of the season, I'm willing to let it pass.
> ...



i to agree with you and i wish you all the best for 2009 .and our memories of our loved ones dearly departed sons will get us through. thanks allan


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Dec 23, 2008)

Belgian said:


> As far as I know Baloo, he couldn't realise at all the full significance of his posting towards others who suffered a real loss ( I think he is in reality more like a tender teddy-bear) .So, friends, let him off the pillory; for tomorow it is X-mas after all. Don't be harsh with him, let's forgive and forget, he is not a bad guy after all (maybe a clumsy bear, but aren't we all ?)



Is there a single one of us can say we never put our foot in it? I agree with you, Belgian - thanks. The discussions we have on here add to our understanding of life whether we all agree or not.


----------



## hymermerc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi fellow wild campers been a lurker for a long time and have watched this balo wind you up for so long what is it with you lot ?first he was happybonzo now balo he is just a con artist who loves causing Sh1t .Why was he not banned for good!!.Look hear his other mates agree with him http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=23370&pid=999964&st=0&#entry999964 
I think it is totally inappropriate posting things like this he would not like it if he had lost a loved one .

Happy christmas to all and i wish you all a good new year.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 24, 2008)

hymermerc said:


> Hi fellow wild campers been a lurker for a long time and have watched this balo wind you up for so long what is it with you lot ?first he was happybonzo now balo he is just a con artist who loves causing Sh1t .Why was he not banned for good!!.Look hear his other mates agree with him http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=23370&pid=999964&st=0&#entry999964
> I think it is totally inappropriate posting things like this he would not like it if he had lost a loved one .
> 
> Happy christmas to all and i wish you all a good new year.




   HMMM!!  In light of this it doesn't look to be the silly off the cuff remark I hoped it was. Grizzly humour indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Dec 24, 2008)

hymermerc said:


> Hi fellow wild campers been a lurker for a long time and have watched this balo wind you up for so long what is it with you lot ?first he was happybonzo now balo he is just a con artist who loves causing Sh1t .Why was he not banned for good!!.Look hear his other mates agree with him http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=23370&pid=999964&st=0&#entry999964
> I think it is totally inappropriate posting things like this he would not like it if he had lost a loved one .
> 
> Happy christmas to all and i wish you all a good new year.



If you check out the other posts on this topic on there you can see that none of them has actually lost a loved one themselves in a rta. They're welcome to their narrowminded opinions but I hope that one day they don't have to experience it for themselves...then they'll find its a bit different from what they thought.

As for festive greetings, because of the length of the post mortem it was Christmas Eve when our James' funeral took place, so you can imagine (if you're not one of the insensitive dumbells like the lot referred to) that Christmas will never be the same again for any of us. Please please please don't ever think it'll never happen to you. Drive safely this Christmas and try and impress on your loved ones how a moment's lapse can wreck a lot of lives.


----------



## dethleff (Dec 24, 2008)

I found out to my cost and my advice for what it is worth is that nothing is as it looks and even some of the latter posts in this thread could be ??? (should I say baiting)

Puzzled, where are these latter( baiting )posts?


----------



## robert b (Dec 24, 2008)

well all i can say is you would have to be totally sick in the head to mock the dead in what ever way but if there is any doubt about my posts there is a web site where people leave messages to our loved ones who passed away its called gone to soon .co.uk  be free to look up my sons his name is lee blenkinsop just type in his name


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 24, 2008)

RAB I'm sorry to hear of your loss and for anyone elses at this time of the  year we seem to often get upset by simple things. I have loked at Lee's memorial on the site you posted.
I'm sure Baloo meant no harm, but when we are low anything can cause offence. I'm sure he didn't mean any.
Again I'm sorry for your loss - nothing anyone says will make a great deal of difference I'm afraid but I hope things do get easier for you.
God bless.


----------



## tofo (Dec 25, 2008)

bodgerndog said:


> Is there a single one of us can say we never put our foot in it? I agree
> hymermerc
> Junior Member   Join Date: Dec 2008
> Posts: 1
> ...


----------



## Galway (Dec 25, 2008)

I cannot see why anyone would post it on 2 forum and not realise the hurt he would cause.  He not worth talking about. Thats my last word on it.
Happy Christmas.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 25, 2008)

my sentiments too, no apologies,no reply, or offers of retraction,


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Dec 26, 2008)

Galway said:


> I cannot see why anyone would post it on 2 forum and not realise the hurt he would cause.  He not worth talking about. Thats my last word on it.
> Happy Christmas.



Totally agree...waste of time even thinking about folk like that. Let's start looking forward to a wild 2009!


----------



## moy (Dec 30, 2008)

*road side memorials*

difficult subject this ,  our son was killed by a hit and run driver 20 years ago when he was 5 years old,  the driver was'nt caught for another 4 days,  surprise surprise he was a persistant drink driver, but because of the lapse of time the police were unable to prove he had been drinking, alhtough he had no driving licence no tax no insurance,  still i digress, the bottom line is that nothing and no-one can bring our Dan back but our grief has always been a very private thing and we would not want flowers or anything else left in our road where the accident happened,  we live in Southend, and put his ashes on the sea,  we just put flowers out on the water on his birthday and have a few private tears.


----------

